# M-Audio Fast Track Pro and Cubase 5



## protzo (Jan 19, 2012)

Hi,

for a few days I have been trying to solve this problem. It's driving me insane. I bought an external sound card- the M-Audio Fast Track Pro.

It seems to be very temperamental- for example at the moment, it's turned on and switched into my usb port, but when I play music, it plays out of my laptop's speakers. 

However my main problem is that it won't work with my music programme Cubase 5. When I try to select it as the audio device for Cubase I get the message:

'The ASIO sample rate is not supported by one of the USB interfaces! Please check your sync settings in the control panel.'

I've trawled through the M-Audio support forum and there doesn't seem to be an easy answer. Any ideas??? I just want this sound card to be the main audio device for my laptop, so that all sound comes from it.

Would massively appreciate your help, thanks!!
Adam


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

For audio playback, you have to set the USB card as the default audio source. 

Cubase 5 is very likely a ASIO issue (as the error indicates). I didn't think USB cards were supported by ASIO.


----------



## silver1982 (Jun 25, 2012)

Go to control panel - Manage Audio Devices - under the playback and recording tabs, disable whatever soundsystem is running except the fastrack in bot cases. Now only the fasttrack is enbabled.

Go to Cubase Devices - Device setup - VST Audio system - choose the fastrack.

Also click on VST system (also in device setup) link and choose fastrack under ASIO input and output. 

Go back to Devices and choose VST connections. Under the inputs and outpits tabs, make sure its chosen the fastrack under audio device. Choose a port under the device port. Any will do so long as the fastrack is selected. Done.


----------



## Lusine (Mar 2, 2017)

Hi everyone. I have a problem with cubase 5 and m-audio external sound card. Yesterday everything was perfect, I recorded 2 songs, no problem. Today I want to swich to m-audio, it's lost from VST Audio System and the driver is not active... Who can tell me what to do? Thanks


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

Lusine said:


> Hi everyone. I have a problem with cubase 5 and m-audio external sound card. Yesterday everything was perfect, I recorded 2 songs, no problem. Today I want to swich to m-audio, it's lost from VST Audio System and the driver is not active... Who can tell me what to do? Thanks


Is the device still recognized by the system? If it's recognized, what is the device status in Device Manager? If it's not recognized, there is a fault with the connection.


----------



## Lusine (Mar 2, 2017)

When I click on Device setup, there is only ASIO DirectX. And Midi device manager is empty.


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

Uninstall the software/drivers, reboot, and reinstall the software/drivers.


----------



## Lusine (Mar 2, 2017)

Thanks Jim.


----------

